# here is a pot....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 23, 2017)

I got this blank from someone here on the site but I can't remember who...dyed green stabilized BEB ...the pot is crystal over glass with a tulipwood striker...enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2017)

Fantastic display! Great craftsmanship! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Outstanding Pappy! Very nicely done!!


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 24, 2017)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2017)

Beautiful piece of wood and use of it


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 24, 2017)

Very nice work Jack!


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 25, 2017)

Masterpiece very nicely done !!!!

Mark


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Good stuff Jack, good to see ya up n at em too....


----------

